# Red's sorority journal



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

I decided to take another attempt at making a journal! This one will just be about my sorority. The current stocking is:

9 female bettas
3 otos
6 baby guppies
3 baby mystery snails
1 goldfish
They are all in a planted 20 long. I used to have a normal amount of filters (2) but since I got to free used ones, I have 4 for a total of 45 gallons of filtration ( by the manufacturer's estimate). I had some girls that I jus added the day before yesterday from quarantine. I had them in longer than usual because they wouldn't eat but when they went in to the 20, they started to eat! The guppies are from my sister's friend,vI got them for $10. I didn't bother to QT them because she didn't have any deaths in her tank for a few months. So far, they are doing fine. She also gave me about a gallon of her tank water, cycled.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Just a thing, bacteria doesn't reside in the water column so that "cycled" water isn't really anything beneficial. The only thing that that would help is to acclimate the guppies. And are you going to rehome that goldfish? Just wondering.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Yea, he's going to my dad's pond soon.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Also, he's only 2-3 inches long ATM.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay kay ^_^ just wanted to make sure is all  I know you know your stuff pretty well but it always brings up a red flag when people say goldfish lol.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Yea, no prob. I would do the same


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Super excited!!! I'm walking home from school today and what do I see? A free aquarium! I didn't take it because it was way to big for me and it didn't look quite right but I looted it for supplies! Here's what I got:

150W submersible heater
AquaClear 500 with a bag of (presumably) cycled gravel and 1 little cartridge 
A weird hide, it looks like a tree
Here's some photos:





I'm also going to go back and get the gravel.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Awesome! omg, I wish that happened to me! lol the gravel won't be cycled unless it's still wet and hasn't dried out. If it's dry, then it won't hold the bacteria.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

It's kinda wet but I think that's just the snow. Oh well :-|


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah, well it's still free!


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Here's my update: nothing. Everything is going fine and everyone is eating. I really need to change the water though.... Also, I'll try to post some pics of the fish and my tank soon!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol, that's a good update. Glad to hear everyone's behaving themselves ^_^


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

I love sorority tanks! I'm looking forward to seeing pics of your tank. Oh and that was an awesome find for free.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

I can't posts pictures because I'm at school right now but my water went from brown to CRYSTAL clear! I guess having 60 gallons of filtration in a 20 gal makes a difference! Really though, I've never seen my water so clean


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome. Glad you started a journal Red. Yeah I over filter my tanks too. Free tanks are great that's how I got a couple of mine. Happy your fish are doing well. You had a nice shopping trip to Spokane.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks! It turns out that one of my Spokane fish is a marble! She is loosing the red in her tail to powder blue. She's my first marble!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Cool! Yeah, my giant boy is a marble too, one of my first who have changed dramatically! It's so fascinating to come home and fine that he's a different color! lol

Pictures soon I hope! haha


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Darn double post!


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Yay! Picture time! I was playing around with the macro on my camera and got some decent shots.
































































I love the reflection in the top right corner ;-)
Anyways, no updates to write home about, my water is still sparkling and no one's dead.


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Very pretty girls!!!


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks! I have more, 9 in that tank, but some are hard to photograph.


----------

